# Going potty in front of each other?



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Thought I would post a totally non-serious topic here for a change. I thought about making this a poll but I am not sure how. . .anyway. . .I wasn't even sure where to post this so I chose here.

How many of you do #1 or #2 or both in front of your spouses with the door open?

I'll admit I want privacy on both. I am not sure why after you've done the most intimate thing with that person why I don't want to take a whiz in front of her, but I don't know, I just feel that way.

It's kind of like the "every other urinal rule" in male bathrooms. 

I need some space to do my business and to sleep.

What say the forum?


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

After 20 years, there's nothing we haven't seen with each other so doors wide open. Only thing i won't do is wipe her after #2. Ain't gonna happen unless she's medically incapable of doing it.


----------



## CynicalintheCity (Aug 3, 2010)

cheatinghubby said:


> Only thing i won't do is wipe her after #2.


Um...ick! Actually, double ick to the whole thing. Sorry, but I don't care if we've been intimate in the bedroom, what happens in the bathroom is MY business and no-one elses.

Of course, my husband doesn't feel this way, which might explain our sexless marriage!! There is nothing attractive about the sound of your spouse straining.

Eeew!


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

I would never ever do either in front of my husband. Maybe #1 if I had no choice but never #2 even if we had anal sex!


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

First one yes, because it's not as crude, specially for guys who just turn their backs and take a leak. 

Second one is done in complete privacy with doors closed and followed by perfume spraying, window opening and that kind of stuff. After all, we may be married but we want to stay that way in the future too. And grossing each other out might not be such a good idea. 

Doesn't matter how intimate you are with your partner, it's advisable to still avoid anything that could make him feel disgusted, whether it's going to the bathroom or eating slimy chicken with your hands. That's just my opinion.


----------



## rainbows (Jun 29, 2010)

Hahahahahahaaaaa!

DH pees and poos with door open. I will pee w/ door open...sometimes I have no choice but to poo w/ door open but that's because of my son...but DH isn't allowed to see me wipe and for the most part the door stays shut. It's too private, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife and I have no qualms about either. The only thing I hate is when I'm taking a shower and she decides to go drop a deuce. Nothing worse then that, as it seems the steam makes it smell even worse!


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

There are somethings I prefer to do in private and these are two of them. (and I don't need to see my wife doing them either).

p.s. Why is this in "Sex in Marriage", unless....


----------



## aedilis (Jun 28, 2010)

Well as I am not allowed to take the "Browns to the Superbowl" here at work unless I use the restroom in the far back of the warehouse building, I can comfortably say my wife doesn't want to be in the same room as me when I "Make an Offering to the Porcelain Gods".

However, she has no problem "Negotiating the Release of the Chocolate Hostages" while I am in the shower so I don't know.

(I just wanted to see how many poop euphamisms I could use.)


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Intimacy requires a bit of mystery.

Not even interested in some things.


----------



## kirkster5 (Sep 23, 2008)

Never! Never! Never!!!!!


----------



## kirkster5 (Sep 23, 2008)

did I mention........NEVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I will pee in front of him if I have to, but I prefer some privacy when using the bathroom. I will sometimes leave the door open, but only because I have kids, and it became a habit to leave it open so I could hear if they got into anything. I don't really care if he pees in front of me, but I'd rather not know when he's doing the other side. I don't need that image in my head when we're trying to get close to each other, ya know?


----------



## Sixgunner (Mar 5, 2008)

NEVER! I don't want to see that, I may eat there later.


----------



## rainbows (Jun 29, 2010)

Omg crypsys! So true lmao!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

He has seen me push two babies out of me, 25 hours and 24 hours in full blown labor, after that #1 and #2 isn't a big deal.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Brennan said:


> He has seen me push two babies out of me, 25 hours and 24 hours in full blown labor, after that #1 and #2 isn't a big deal.


Same here, i've seen her labor with 3 kids (and our 4th will be in October). I've been peed on, puked on, pooped on and God knows what else on countless times by my kids. My wife "dropping the kids off at the pool" is no big deal to me anymore.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL. . .I totally forgot I posted this - 17 replies so far - not bad - must have touched a funny kind of subject.

Why did I post it here? Beleive me - nothing scatalogical about it. (ick)

I guess I just asked it here because a. I know some of the regular posters here the best b. I thought it may get kinda lost in general relationship stuff and c. I don't know. . .could you postulate that couples that pee and poop together are somehow more intimate?

Interesting psychological theory if you think about it. (on a Freudian level I guess)

Funny - the forum seems kinda split into 2 camps evenly on this subject.

Like I said, I want some privacy to catch up on some light reading, maybe finish War and Peace. Ha, ha, just kidding.

Seriously though, when you have a marriage and kids, the golddarn bathroom is your only place for solitude and a 2-5 minute breather sometimes all day.

Don't you men and women who do your business in front of each other just want some occasional solitude? Or does that end when you get married?

Why would the people here want your spouse parading through telling you about how band practice got switched on different nights?


----------



## quirky_girl (Aug 5, 2010)

I am glad that you posted this poll! My husband and I have had this conversation before, in the midst of an argument. He's like....theres not mystery left, you go to the bathroom when I'm in there and fart. I'm like...well so do you! Personally I think that bathroom time should be private and no one should witness you doing that, but it is difficult to get privacy when you share a bathroom and he is in there and you HAVE to pee...or fart! (Side note: I have never done #2 in front of him - stage fright! lol - but he has done #2 in front of me and I must say I do not find it pleasant)


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Don't you men and women who do your business in front of each other just want some occasional solitude? Or does that end when you get married?
> 
> Why would the people here want your spouse parading through telling you about how band practice got switched on different nights?


Well, like I said, we have 3 kids, soon to be 4. There is no privacy in our house, no solitude (except for our designated mom and dad time)! It's a constant whirlwind of activity. Sometimes the bathroom is one of the few times we get to spend alone daily without our little heathens running around. It's usually first thing in the morning before they are up (for me) and last thing at night before bed (for her).

I guess for my wife and me, we aren't solitary people. I'm your textbook Extrovert and I crave constant time with people. While my wife has introverted tendencies, she wants to spend time with people as well. Neither of us are loners as neither of us like to be alone, period.

I've never been a shy bathroom person, and I can pretty much go whenever and wherever with most anything going on. It's a simple body function that everyone does. There isn't any use hiding it, as we all know whats going on anyway! 

I married though the non-typical type of girl. My wife has no qualms about giving ME the dutch oven treatment in bed. But, that to me is the kind of stuff that really made me fall head over heels with her. She had no reservations about just being herself and not trying to show me what she thought I'd like.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Crypys, every time I see you hump that Gorilla at the zoo I laugh. Great photo! 

Truth be told, I do want privacy, even after 25 and 24 hours of labor. What happened? Well we bought a house that was built in the 1960's. Apparently the builders got it wrong as our master closet is literally 3 times the size of our "master" bathroom. NOBODY had closets this big back then. We both think now that the builder screwed up with the positioning of the bathroom (consfusing it with the closet) and was like "**** it" just add a sink, a toilet and a shower. You can LITERALLY brush your teeth while sitting on the toilet in our "master bathroom". The door got in the way. It would bang our body parts when somebody would open it while one of us was inside it. We removed the door. We told ourselves that "pocket doors" was the solution but our door jams don't fit it. So there is no door at all. LOL.
As for total privacy, I try to use our kids bathroom as much as possible. Having said that, after being married for 17 years this October, two kids later with extended labor....there is nothing he hasn't already seen, or heard. At all.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, I guess that's it then - I don't get non-solitary people (I don't think I am a hermit by nature but I do love my solitude) and you don't get solitary people either.

I need to be alone with my thoughts sometimes, a lot of times. Sometimes my stb-x would just walk into a room and I would be sitting there and she'd ask, 

"Whatcha you doing?"

"Thinking."

As someone famous once said, "Thinking is some of the hardest work around, which is why a lot of people don't engage in it."

As far as being a shy bathroom person. . .not sure if "shy" is the right word - I just want, well, solitude. . .I remember when I was lifeguarding the damn lockerroom from the 40's or whenever the lifeguard shack was built had a toilet right in the corner. No stall. Nothing. Just a toilet that someone got assigned to clean everyday. When you wanted to take a poop, you had to do it in front of like 50-60 other guards, while they were talking about their latest conquest or drinking experience last night.

Try doing that if your bowels are a little loose or a little backed up.

Like I said, I don't get it.

I remember when we'd come back from the winter, someone would say, "Ah yes, the XX beach patrol crapper. . .such good memories." LOL.

No, if I wanted to poop in front of people, I'd be back lifeguarding I guess. (my father said the army did it this way too). 

Those days are behind me. My ex-gf is kind of like you though. . .and I didn't like it.


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2010)

Just remember 

FUMES CAN KILL

(Even when the upstairs bathroom door is closed sometimes I can tell from the downstairs that he has had a No. 2 - so why would I want to risk my life by being present at such an event!)

Of course, mine smells like sweet perfume


----------



## MyDog8em (Apr 5, 2010)

We have no shame, doors open on all accounts for both of us. We don't care


----------



## anonymousto (Aug 18, 2010)

No I needs my privacy!


----------



## MWife (Aug 19, 2010)

Crypsys said:


> My wife and I have no qualms about either. The only thing I hate is when I'm taking a shower and she decides to go drop a deuce. Nothing worse then that, as it seems the steam makes it smell even worse!




Ha ha ha! So funny! My husband and I have both done this to each other. We're completely comfortable with each other. Some might find it gross, but we find it funny.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Scannerguard said:


> Seriously though, when you have a marriage and kids, the golddarn bathroom is your only place for solitude and a 2-5 minute breather sometimes all day.
> 
> Don't you men and women who do your business in front of each other just want some occasional solitude? Or does that end when you get married?


 This is a very funny question. When I first seen the thread, I thought it was about Golden showers or something. 

Ya know , everyone is different, and there is nothing wrong with either position. Thankfully, I married somene like myself. I don't feel I need the solitude from him at all, and if he feels that way about me, he hasn't in the slightest ever showed it. 

In our marraige, we both enjoy having the other around for literally everything we do. Yes, sometimes he is there sitting on the pot -usually after coming home from work, and I am just so happy he is home, I run up there, he thinks absolutely nothing about it & starts telling me about his day. And sometimes it smells up the whole room and I dont even care- I crack a few jokes about it , we laugh & I stay! We even sit there & watch each other take a bath, for goodness sakes, He always follows me up & we talk the whole time. It is a getting away from the kids time for us. We are definetly closer than the average married couple. 

I realize if I was married to someone else, I would probably be a pain in the a** but for us, it works. He enjoys my company, I his, but I agree with the one poster , we wont wipe each others butts.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, taking baths is different than going to the bathroom, #1 or 2.

My wife has come in during them as usually she would put one of the boys in there with me. . .you know. . .like the whole Rod Tidwell scene in Jerry Maguire when he's taking a bath with his boy yelling at Jerry on the phone.

You are clean! It smells nice. I even recall a time when we had sex in the bathtub and shower. I think that's different.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I talked to my husband about this silly subject this morning, and although I never thought about it, when I am in the bathroom with him & he is on the pot, he never wipes in front of me, he waits till I leave. He says he is happy I want to be there, but yeah, he does want privacy during "the wipe". 
So I guess I learned something new.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Glad to have given you both a thought-provoking and deep subject to explore in your marriage.


----------



## Sadara (Jul 27, 2010)

Typically we are not concerned about bathroom privacy. As such neither are our two kids. They leave the door open always when they go to the bathroom. In fact, my 6 year old daughter helped her 5 year old brother clean up a poo mess once when I was stuck in my bathroom on the throne. And yes, ewww, ewww, ewww. *eye roll* 

My husband has IBS and as such let me tell you... OMG OMG OMG, the smell can knock a buzzard off a sh** wagon. It's so so so bad. So, we only have one bathroom rule, go in the back bathroom unless someone is about to take a shower or bath in that bathroom and always turn on the fan.

Otherwise there is no bathroom privacy in our house, not for anyone. Our son regularly visits his Dad in the bathroom when he's having one of his IBS moments. I don't get it, the smell is so bad, but that's just the way it is in our house.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Glad to have given you both a thought-provoking and deep subject to explore in your marriage.


Been married 11 yrs in Oct. Seen babies being born. Took care of her after surgery. We have no issues with doing 1 or 2 in front of each other. Some of our best conversations take place in there  don't see the big deal. We both have home offices if we need some alone time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## josh1081 (Jul 10, 2009)

I will pee but not poop with the door open. I had an Ex who would follow me into the bathroom and it bothered me to no end. Pooping is my time to read and be away from the kids.

on a side note, I had a friend who broke both of his arms and had to have help wiping until they healed.....so maybe we should all get comfortable having the spouse around the bathroom. You know, just in case :')
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

After 20 years we do it all in front of each other....


----------



## Z_Hunter (Sep 6, 2010)

Engaged here...been together for about 2 1/2 years. #1 can be with the door open, no problem. Usually for #2 we try to keep it somewhat private and keep the door closed. But the door comes open for various reasons, not all of which are that important.

Never would have done it with anyone before. To me it is just another way we are extremely comfortable with each other.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

Peeing is no big deal at all, but why on God's green earth would you even WANT to be in the bathroom when someone is going #2 or subject someone to it when you are? Maybe I need to switch diets or something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

aedilis said:


> Well as I am not allowed to take the "Browns to the Superbowl" here at work unless I use the restroom in the far back of the warehouse building, I can comfortably say my wife doesn't want to be in the same room as me when I "Make an Offering to the Porcelain Gods".
> 
> However, she has no problem "Negotiating the Release of the Chocolate Hostages" while I am in the shower so I don't know.
> 
> (I just wanted to see how many poop euphamisms I could use.)


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: THAT is FUNNY!!! i have never heard of the "negotiating the release of the Chocolate Hostages before" OMG!!!



as for our relationship, i have not one problem with him peeing in front of me, or the other.. BUTT ( Pun intended to the fullest), the other is a NO NO!! DH turns on the fan the water faucet ( some how he thinks it drowns out the sound(S)?) and flushes as he is doing it?? 

me i only do the second when DH is NOT around, or at least try too.. in my house i am out numbered 2 to 1 ( hubby and teen son) so, i have plenty of smelly good stuff around for those "not so fresh moments for the boys"...


BTW on a side note my sons fav one is " Mom, imma gonna go give Charlie is Chocolate now?" LMAO!!! TOO FUNNY:rofl:


----------



## avalon22 (Oct 10, 2010)

My wife and I do it all the time. What's the big deal. We share everything. No I don't want to see it... but who really cares.


----------



## BlazinD (Oct 15, 2010)

I find it interesting that some people are so against seeing their spouse 1 or 2'ing...very odd. We do both in front of each other...it's not like I purposely go in the bathroom when she is pinchin a loaf to see whats going on...but if she has to go and I'm shaving or something similar...not a big deal. Trading bodily fluids is MUCH more personal than being present for a 1 or 2


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

it's not that I'd be horrified by a bodily function, I just don't see how you guys volunteer yourself to go in there and stand the smell lol. My wife and I only have one bathroom and we've never been THAT pressed for time. I mean I get it and all, but it seems more like a gesture to say "we're close " than an actual moment where you just have to be in there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nine-E (Oct 7, 2008)

Our master bathroom has the toilet out in the open. There it is against the wall in full view of anyone in there. I kind of hate it. It just seems like my wife loves to walk in and have a movement while I'm in there brushing my teeth. Ack! Could ya just wait 15 seconds for me to finish and get out??? Please?

She's a weird one. When we first moved in together, her normal behavior was to keep the bathroom door SHUT when she WASN'T using it, and to leave it OPEN and have a conversation with me while she'd take a dump. I mean, jeez. I had to train her to close the door while in the bathroom!

To this day, she'll be on the phone with a friend or relative, and just walk into the bathroom and do her thing WHILE ON THE PHONE. She thinks nobody can tell, but she's done it to me when I was on the phone and I could definitely hear what was going on! I told her so but she continues to do it. Gawd knows what all her friends think.


----------



## Bloodymary (Oct 10, 2010)

It's one of those things I could b*tch about...but it's not going to kill me to accidently see him "push one out", so I don't. However, I don't care who is in the house or not in the house including the man I'm married to. When I take a #2 that door is locked and double checked...when I take a #1 I just check it once. 

There's always these STUPID stories about how we WOMEN should keep ourselves as good as or better than we were when you met us...YES and most of the time they're directed at us...but WHO THE F-K IS GOING TO PULL 'EM DOWN ON THE FIRST DATE AND TAKE A S-T IN THE MIDDLE OF THE MOVIE THEATER? 

But of course he has no idea how bad this pisses me off.
And never will.


----------



## bandofgold (Oct 12, 2010)

#1 - no problem, #2 - only if i am desperate. My husband would rather combust with his #2 rather than do it with me there.


----------



## geekchick (Oct 23, 2010)

I was brushing my teeth one day and in he came and just whipped it out and peed right there...

Then one time I really had to pee and I did while he was in there taking a shower. We limit it to peeing...neither one of us wants the other in there while doing #2..


----------



## separatedmomof3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Funny, what a post 

We both go pee in front of each other but when it comes to the other no way. I will usually go in alone and shut just the toilet door, my husband on the other hand will close and lock the bedroom door, close and lock the bathroom door and then close and lock the door to the toilet. Crazy I know but he has done this since we got married. 

Funny now that he has moved out our bathroom door has not been locked in two months haha!


----------



## dazedconfused (Nov 6, 2010)

hahaha this is hilarious, my husband and I are 'best mates' so no shame here I would prefer to be alone but we have done this around each other so many times even before my daughter. When one is doing a #2 it doesn't take the other to evacuate the room quickly anyway! haha

In answering that question though, maybe thats one of the reasons why we never have sex!


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

#1 is OK with both of us.... not like we make a point of going in the bathroom to watch the other take a leak, or anything.
i think it's funny to watch him pee.... cute in a gross way.

#2- never.... well there was this one time he did while I was in the shower and I gotta say, I could go my whole life w/o him pooping in my proximity ever again.

Though, i don't want to make it out that it is all gross and that i wouldn't be willing to help him out if he medically needed it.

My mom has been helping my Dad to the toilet for years- does she love it, NO! but she helps him because she loves him.


----------



## Jessica1 (Nov 29, 2010)

It doesn't bother me.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> How many of you do #1 or #2 or both in front of your spouses with the door open?


Oh neat! Our bathroom has a door! 



> I'll admit I want privacy on both. I am not sure why after you've done the most intimate thing with that person why I don't want to take a whiz in front of her, but I don't know, I just feel that way.


Totally can see that. Going to the bathroom is not very clean or pretty, The door open thing has more to do with the fact that the kids barge in anyway. I DO try to respectfully not go when DH is brushing his teeth. 



> It's kind of like the "every other urinal rule" in male bathrooms.


Guy is about to get married to his love, Wendy. He gets "Wendy" tattooed on his penis. When he is soft, all you can see is Wny". He and Wendy go Jamaica for their honeymoon.

He goes into the bathroom to pee. He goes to a urinal next to a Jamaican guy. Looks over and sees "Wny" on his penis as well. HEY Are you married to a Wendy too? "No man, mine says 'Welcome to Jamaica, have a nice day, man."



> I need some space to do my business and to sleep.
> 
> What say the forum?


When we first married, I needed sleep space and bathroom privacy. DH likes sleep cuddles which I resisted for years. I think for me it was just a matter of establishing a new habit.


----------



## jay3171 (Nov 19, 2010)

Some things just need to be kept private. Bathroom time is one of them.


----------



## az_wife (Nov 18, 2010)

We will do #1 but not #2 and I even prefer to be alone while doing #1. It is the only place where I can go ALONE and not be bothered, although they will talk to me through the door.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

Really??? If you both give oral...have your face in the most intricate areas of your body...why would peeing or poopin bother you? Shoot...I've been down right in a massive strain (I have #2 issues) while my H is trying to have a full blown conversation with me! Then stops midstream and asks if I need some "rectal stimulation" to get it out!!! :rofl: Serious! He will do it while on the phone!! NOW THAT is wrong! He does wait to flush after he hangs up.

Now since have daughter...I beg for privacy. It's the only time I get 15 to 20 minutes alone to think!!! 

I think it's like the rule when you were dating...if you fart infront of each other..your obvsioulsy comfortable with one another.


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

BlazinD said:


> : Trading bodily fluids is MUCH more personal than being present for a 1 or 2


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

dazedconfused said:


> hahaha this is hilarious, my husband and I are 'best mates' so no shame here I would prefer to be alone but we have done this around each other so many times even before my daughter. When one is doing a #2 it doesn't take the other to evacuate the room quickly anyway! haha
> 
> *In answering that question though, maybe thats one of the reasons why we never have sex!*


Ding ding ding ding ding!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

emotionalwreck said:


> Really??? If you both give oral...have your face in the most intricate areas of your body...why would peeing or poopin bother you?


Because in those moments sh*t isn't coming out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

yes number one, shower with or without, in the bathroom or not, brushing teeth.

number 2 close the door run the water spray the air freshner...


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

Blue Moon said:


> Because in those moments sh*t isn't coming out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol..Ummmm hope not! Nor should be that close if she/he's dropin in potty!


----------

